# A man and his toys....



## ecto1 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I already own a Turkey Fryer but I was at Academy this morning and saw this so know I have a traditional turkey Fryer and a Oil-free Turkey Fryer.  I am going to smoke a Turkey and cook one in my new Toy.  I may try a Chicken out tomarow or the next day just to try it out.  It is made by Masterbuilt so in my mind that means it comes from a Grade A company.  List price online $149 list price in store $99 purchase price $59 after 10 dollar gift card I had.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2010)

Now I have a turkey frier set up ans will be frying and smoking turkeys this year. I don't have or have never used a oiless frier. I do know the Bob (Eman) did just got a oiless frier so he will be around soon.


----------



## eman (Nov 20, 2010)

trying it out today for the first time and will report results tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow!

I just checked out your owners manual !!!

Up to 18 pound turkey at 10 minutes per pound, without oil.

Cool !

Hope to see some Qview real soon!

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I just put this thing together and I like it so far.  It is built like a tank very heavy I think I am going to give it a test run tomorrow or Monday with a chicken to see how she holds up.  No way an 18 pound bird fits in this thing but a 14 ponder should not have any issues.


----------



## eman (Nov 20, 2010)

that looks smaller than the big easy,

 Just pulled my first chicken out the big easy.

 WOW!!!!  This is probably the juiciest chicken i have ever eaten.

Cooked to 164 and rested  for 15 min. till we couldn't stand it anymore.

carved and wow!!! The skin is crunchy fantastic.

 Would i buy it again ? so far ,Yes.

 Just put a second chicken on to cook.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 20, 2010)

eman said:


> that looks smaller than the big easy,
> 
> Just pulled my first chicken out the big easy.
> 
> ...


Coming from Cajun Country that is all I needed to hear.  I am looking forward to using this thing.  Did you coat your bird with Olive Oil before you put it in the Big easy?


----------



## eman (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes i coated it w/ olive oil. I rubbed these birds down last night w/ pig rub and then looking at the forum for the big easy

i found that they recomend not using a high sugar rub. so i  rinsed the outside ,patted it dry and oiled it

The second one is my rub no oil just as a comparrison test.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2010)

ECTO1 said:


> OK I just put this thing together and I like it so far.  It is built like a tank very heavy I think I am going to give it a test run tomorrow or Monday with a chicken to see how she holds up.  No way an 18 pound bird fits in this thing but a 14 ponder should not have any issues.


I thought an 18 pounder was a bit big too, but I think your owners manual says that.

Maybe they beat it in---Did they give you a sledge with that thing?

Bear


----------



## eman (Nov 20, 2010)

Just carved up the second chicken and it taste better than the first. Skin was allmost black from the sugar in the rub .

But i have to say this is a great way to cook a bird w/o oil . Smo/fry won't seem to be a problem as long as the cooker is pre heated. The thing will get to around 450° w/o any food in it.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I am trying mine out right now.  I saw the Butterball and the big easy side by side and they are about the same size.  I injected and coated with oil and sprinkled with natures seasoning.  Will post some Q-view later.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very Juicy great bird skin not as crisp as I thought.  I think it could have done longer in the cooker and it still would have been very juicy.


----------



## deannc (Nov 21, 2010)

I was wondering how these would work out when I seen them in the store a couple of weeks ago.  Y'all have me curious and thinking about picking one up now.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Man are you guys getting me curious!! more pic's please??  this sounds like a really fun "necessary tool for expanding my culinary efforts"  what other tricks does it do??


----------



## arnie (Nov 21, 2010)

OH GREAT! My wife already thinks I have too many toys


----------



## eman (Nov 21, 2010)

The big easy has it's own forum . Them guys are serious about that thing

www.sizzleonthegrill.com/user-forums


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2010)

That looks like a neat toy for sure. I have a whole wall in my garage with 5 shelves dedicated to cooking toys so I may have to make some room for one more. Would love to see some pics and a review


----------

